# Chilliwack People - Sale on at Animal House Chilliwack



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was at Animal House today and they have 50% off sale on saltwater fish & corals. Got a nice Peppermint Shrimp.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking out

- shawn


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Arrg, and i just took a trip into van today and spent all my money out there.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Chewie said:


> Arrg, and i just took a trip into van today and spent all my money out there.


Is ok, there is always tomorrow


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Was there a far bit of selection of corals?


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Actually yes, they had stocked up some.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where is this "Animal house?" thxs


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

google is your friend 
Animal House Pets & Supplies - Contact


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Any idea how long it is for?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Called in for you and apparently it was only a weekend deal so that's over now. They do things on the weekend the girl said, they did get a shipment of saltwater stuff she said.


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha.. ya that is kinda what I thought, but hey thanks for the info.


----------

